# Would Pizza Connection 2 work on a NVIDIA geforce 9500m gs?



## lizziemay (Jul 22, 2010)

Hello,

I'm not exactly a technical computer buff, so please be patient when it comes to my lack of knowledge.

I have a NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GS computer graphic card on a Windows Vista system, and have recently installed Pizza Connection 2 (also known as Fast Food Tycoon 2 outside of Europe) and am having problems with playing it. 

It has installed perfectly fine, and plays right after the first cut scenes, clicking twice once it has made an appearance causes it to shut down and not respond.

Does anyone have any advice or help that would rectify this problem?

Thanks for the help, Lizziemay12


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello. Sorry for the LATE reply... But I have an answer.

Pizza Connection 1 and 2 will not work well on newer computers or computers with a dedicated graphics card. The ONLY soloution I have found to get either of these games to work is:

-Don't use a dedicated graphics card. Easier said than done
-Play the games in a virtual machine. Windows 95, 98, and XP work well. Windows Virtual PC also works well, however, if you are using a monitor that is not 4:3 aspect ratio, you will be stuck playing the game at 800x600 screen size. The new versions of Virtualbox (doesn't work on windows 9x) allow you to scale the screen size, so even though it is not full screen, it is a larger game window

Hope it helps.


----------

